# Star of the class :)



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Cody went to his 1st ever group class last Saturday. He was in a puppy class before, but we were the only one's who signed up...

anyway, Cody is sometimes reactive on leash, so I started private lessons with a trainer. We did 2 and she thought he could handle group class so we went.

- he didn't react at all, and actually made a couple friends!
- he WON the only contest we did...

The trainer had everyone heel their dogs and walk in a circle. We would make them do a sit/stay or down/stay, let go of their leashes, and then she would try to make then break their stay.

dropping loud metal folding chairs, knocking on the door, rolling and bouncing balls, tempting them with treats...all sorts of things. it was one mess up and then elimination, and of about 10 dogs Cody WON!!!! he was the only one that made it through all the distractions. I am so proud

thanks for reading


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

:happyboogie: Go Cody for his cooperation and winning that contest! How did you get him to cease being reactive on leash, or do you not know why he wasn't this time?

I have that problem a bit with Koda. It doesn't seem to be an aggressive thing, he just goes on alert, sometimes whines (Very rarely he barks), and tries to pull ahead a bit to mark his territory (Which I don't let him do. I don't need him thinking that A. He can pull me down the street whenever he wants, and B. He owns the whole neighborhood and has to prove that anytime he sees another dog). He doesn't seem to try to pull towards the dogs though, just ahead to mark, like I said, unless we're on the same side of the street. In which case, after asking owners permission for them to meet, he seems to do just fine with them. :shrug:

Anyway, Congratulations Cody! Did he get anything special for winning the contest? Or just a pat on the head and a "Good Boy"?


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello Melina,

thanks for the congrats...now i know what it feels like to be a proud parent haha.

I think he didnt react, at least partially because the other dogs were calm and in sit stays/ down stays when we entered the class. one of his triggers ive learned is hyper dogs. all the other dogs/handlers there had been going to this class and all had their dogs under control so that helped a ton.

similar to Koda i don't think its really aggression with Cody, more so maybe insecurity or not being sure how to greet other dogs properly. but sometimes he'll lung and bark.

it was just so nice to go from not being sure he'd be able to handle the class at all, to him winning the contest and doing awesome there in general


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Good boy Cody, you made your daddy proud!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

WhewHoo! Yay Cody! You know alot of that has to do with Dad! 

Sigourney did the same thing. Her first day of group class was at 12 weeks with alot of older dogs. First thing we did was heel (which I had already taught her basic commands at home). The trainer said she isn't going to heel just let her get use to the place. I said oh yes she will so we all started heeling and the trainer said ok everybody...Sigourney, the baby, is doing better than anyone!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Way To Go Cody!!! That is awesome!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats to you, Josh, and handsome Cody!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you Alpha mom and Wolfiesmom. I would like to think I played a part in his success haha 

good job for Sigourney! especially at 12 weeks! i didn't even try heeling with him until at least maybe 6 months

Cody was the only GSD in there too, so I'm glad he represented the breed well too


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks Laren!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats, so great to hear how well you both did! 

Keep us informed with updates and class pictures would be great too!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Congrats, so great to hear how well you both did!
> 
> Keep us informed with updates and *class pictures would be great too*!


More photos of Cody is a fantastic idea! :wub:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks Maggie. I could ask someone to take some, but otherwise I'll need my hands for Cody boy lol

but, more pics of Cody in general...of course


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

chicagojosh said:


> Thanks Maggie. I could ask someone to take some, but otherwise I'll need my hands for Cody boy lol
> 
> but, more pics of Cody in general...of course


Alot of time there are other family members of other dogs at my classes and I just recruit them to help with the camera. I ask them to take tons of pictures (with the digital) of my dog and the class. That way it's easier to edit down and get rid of the blurry ones and find the great ones.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Alot of time there are other family members of other dogs at my classes and I just recruit them to help with the camera. I ask them to take tons of pictures (with the digital) of my dog and the class. That way it's easier to edit down and get rid of the blurry ones and find the great ones.


i should make my GF come anyway so good point.

i could take pics during the sit stays/down stays


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Great job Josh and Cody! And it would be really good for your girlfriend to come to class and participate too.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> Great job Josh and Cody! And it would be really good for your girlfriend to come to class and participate too.


indeed it would! now if i could only get her out of bed at 8 on saturday to be there by 9 LOL. and thank you


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yay! I love the bonding from classes too. When they make us proud, it makes it all the sweeter. Kudos.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great job! :thumbup: Hyper, out of control dogs are a common trigger. Both of my dogs will sometimes bark on leash when they're around badly behaved dogs. It's much easier for me to keep them from reacting around dogs that are calm or not particularly interested in them. When other dogs stare intently, or bark and lunge towards them it's definitely more challenging, although I can usually keep them calm and focused around more neutral dogs.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats to you and Cody!!!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

veronica, rerun, cassidy and renee...thank you!!! it felt so good haha

cassidy, it took me a while to observe what was setting Cody off sometimes, and more often than not i noticed it when passing rowdy dogs. which is not cool because puppies are rowdy, and he has reacted at a puppy before, and i felt horrible about that. as you mentioned too, the staring/locking of eyes...if the other dog isn't focusing on Cody is helps a ton as well.

i'll be going every saturday to this class (1.5 hours each) so hopefully sooner than later he wont react at all


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good job! I bet you were so proud!!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

awesome job! I don't think my girl could do a stay with so many distractions even after 2 levels hahah.
It feels so awesome when they don't react for the first time after a long time!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whoo Hooo! Way to go! Major congrats!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks Lillie, King and Stosh! hopefully i'll have more to brag about on Monday


----------

